# Lake Champlain Retriever Club



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Will the running order for this trial be available online?


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Jeff-

I spoke with Jennifer-the club secty (& head marshall for the field trial) & she should be able to post the running order Monday evening on the website.

www.lcrcvt.org

Good luck at the trial!!

M


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Miriam Wade said:


> Jeff-
> 
> I spoke with Jennifer-the club secty (& head marshall for the field trial) & she should be able to post the running order Monday evening on the website.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll check the website tonight.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

*Running Order*

Open and Amateur Running Order can be found at:

http://www.lcrcvt.org/page5.html


Derby and Qual Running Order are here:

http://www.lcrcvt.org/page6.html


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Hey Jeff,

Let me know how Sinner does. Is this her first Q?

Vikki


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

*LCFT*

The site for the Q and Derby are working but I can't get into the Open and AM.     



Joyce


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: LCFT*



Joyce said:


> The site for the Q and Derby are working but I can't get into the Open and AM.
> 
> 
> 
> Joyce



OPEN--76
1 Chance's Bang for Buck Ed Forry
2 Just Add Water III Chad O'Brien
3 Island Creek Tom Terrific Rick Roberts
4 AFC Winifox Screamin Yella Zonker Ken Neil
5 FC AFC Esprit's Power Play Martha Russell
6 FC Trumarc's Silver Lining Duncan Christie
7 FC Rocky Grove's Ace's High SH Rick Roberts
8 Greenwing Bright Eyes Ed Forry
9 FC Pleasant River Kate Alan Pleasant
10 Coppertop's Whistlin Taps Kate Simonds
11 AFC Buckshots Scar Face Rick Roberts
12 Windriver's Most Wanted Don Driggers
13 Candlewoods Brother Aaron Connie Cleveland
14 Gov't Mule W. L. Thompson
15 FC AFC Good Ideas Whoa Nellie Alan Pleasant or Ken Neil
16 Esprit's Odd Man Rush Rick Roberts
17 AFC OTCH Topbrass Ascending Elijah UD Connie Cleveland
18 Trifecta's Bet On Me Grace Mondrosch
19 Watermark's Texas Welcome Alan Pleasant
20 Chavez's Splash of Champlain Mark Mosher
21 FC AFC Sally's Power Drive Ed Forry
22 Westwind's Colonial Rimfire Mike Coutu
23 Ashmor's Pawbarer Express Alan Pleasant
24 Wingover's Oliver Mark Mosher or Dudley Milliken
25 AFC Caernac's Ms Absolute Wiser Frank Kearney
26 Peakebrook's Midnight Myst Cindy Donahey
27 Highpoints Law Abiding Heidi Alan Pleasant
28 Elmwood No Moon's Big Dipper W. L. Thompson
29 Mac's Perfect Storm Rick Roberts
30 Pozzy's Hi-Ridge Roller Pete Simonds
31 Sugarfoots Triple Threat Mark Mosher
32 FC AFC CAFC Comstocks Bodacious Alan Pleasant
33 FC AFC OTCH Law Abiding Ezra UD Connie Cleveland
34 Tag -- You're It Sue Westlake
35 FC Rebel Ridge Total Eclipse Ed Forry
36 FC Sea-J-Pleasant River Blue Alan Pleasant
37 Brittany Lakes Solid as a Roc Mark Mosher
38 Lean Mean Diamond Tom Negri
39 Marymont's Surewin Scott Ed Forry
40 Troublesome Highsea's Jacques Alan Pleasant
41 FC CFC Miss Scarlet Mark Mosher
42 Deep Water Colonial Sunfire Mike Coutu
43 Real Southern Gentleman Alan Pleasant
44 FC AFC CFC Countryside Tecate John Marshall
45 Castlebay's Heir Borne Ed Forry
46 AFC Watuaga's Bull Gator Steve O'Connell
47 Hawkeye's Red White and Blue Alan Pleasant
48 FC AFC Trumarc's Lean Cuisine John Russell
49 Sweethalls Pocketful of Spice David Barrow
50 Money Talks II Mark Mosher
51 Runnin' Down a Dream Alan Pleasant
52 Northwind's Captain Crunch W. L. Thompson
53 FC CFC CAFC Wingover Little Joe Dudley Millikin
54 Sugarfoot's No Spin Zone Mark Mosher
55 Honky Tonk Trailboss Alan Pleasant
56 FC AFC Lars Wing N' A Prayer Bob Larsen
57 CFC Smudge's Yellow Jack Ray Breault
58 Marjohn's Bravo Zulu Rick Roberts
59 Crackshot Blackwater BMW Jeff Shaw
60 FC AFC Hawkeye's Shadow Alan Pleasant or Marvin Blount
61 FC Running with the Devil Chad O'Brien
62 Caernac's Bristol McWiser Frank Kearney
63 Pleasant River Whitewing Alan Pleasant
64 Just Shoot Me Alan Pleasant or Marvin Blount
65 FC AFC High Tech CEO Ed Forry or Owners
66 FC CK's Madam Goldie Mark Mosher
67 Back Forty's Knockout Punch Tom Negri
68 Candlewood's Something Royal Alan Pleasant or Marvin Blount
69 Candlewoods Power Surge Ed Forry
70 Good Idea's Golly Miss Molly Alan Pleasant or Ken Neil
71 J.J.'s The Full Monty MH Tim Mueller
72 AFC Prairie Wind Hawkeye Newt Cropper
73 A Cut Above III Rick Roberts
74 Grasses Carolina Sweet Temptation Ed Forry
75 FC Harley's Super Triven Mac Alan Pleasant
76 Cropper's Walks on Water Mark Mosher




AMATEUR - 59
1 Crackshot Blackwater BMW Jeff Shaw
2 Wingover's Oliver Dudley Millikin
3 Sandy's Tribute to Rockn Roll Tom Hawley
4 Real Gold Wraith Hi-Ki Diva Nick Staszko
5 Tag -- You're It Sue Westlake
6 Good Idea's Golly Miss Molly Ken Neil
7 Caernac's Mr Truckin Wisely Frank Kearney
8 Sweethalls Pocketful of Spice David Barrow
9 Money Talks II Van Ames
10 Firetail's Dust Ed or Nellie Morrill
11 Westwind Ms Katahdin Wendy Shepard Chisholm
12 "Out Damn Spot, Out" Tom O'Brien
13 FC AFC Esprit's Power Play Martha Russell
14 Lean Mean Diamond Tom Negri
15 Island Creek Tom Terrific John Stouffer
16 One Tuff Lit'l Cookie Tom O'Brien
17 Windriver's Most Wanted Don Driggers
18 FC AFC Good Ideas Whoa Nellie Ken Neil
19 Pine Acre's Pass the Ammo Margo Brown
20 Trifecta This Spudz for You Grace Mondrosch
21 Peakebrook's Midnight Myst Cindy Donahey
22 Cedarpond's Duso Bodhisattva *** Brenda Lokey
23 A Cut Above III Betsy Bernhard
24 Elmwood No Moon's Big Dipper Ed or Nellie Morrill
25 FC AFC High Tech CEO Ed Haskins
26 AFC Winifox Screamin Yella Zonker Ken Neil
27 Nickie's Tag Along Karen Molloy
28 FC AFC Trumarc's Lean Cuisine John Russell
29 Candlewoods Brother Aaron Connie Cleveland
30 Caernac's Bristol McWiser Frank Kearney
31 CFC Smudge's Yellow Jack Ray Breault
32 Mac's Perfect Storm Betsy Bernhard
33 Deep Water Colonial Sunfire Mike Coutu
34 Sandhills Blue Lasso Peter Schroeder
35 FC Trumarc's Silver Lining Duncan Christie
36 Trifecta's Bet On Me Lisa Kane
37 AFC Prairie Wind Hawkeye Newt Cropper
38 Blue Skys Follow a Storm Tom O'Brien
39 Lars Just A Little Rhythm Bob Larsen
40 Coppertop's Whistlin Taps Kate Simonds
41 AFC Watuaga's Bull Gator Steve O'Connell
42 Sunny Daze After a Storm Tom O'Brien
43 AFC Buckshots Scar Face Dottie Metcalf
44 Croppers Hit & Run Newt Cropper
45 Marjohn's Bravo Zulu John Stouffer
46 Highland Kiowa Shooting Star MH *** Nick Staszko
47 FC AFC OTCH Law Abiding Ezra UD Connie Cleveland
48 Pozzy's Hi-Ridge Roller Pete Simonds
49 Trifecta's Cash on the Line Lisa Kane
50 FC CFC CAFC Wingover Little Joe Dudley Millikin
51 Esprit's Odd Man Rush Dottie Metcalf
52 J.J.'s The Full Monty MH Tim Mueller
53 Splashdown in Duso Pond *** Brenda Lokey
54 Westwind's Colonial Rimfire Mike Coutu
55 Waquoit Bay's Tool Man Len Rentel
56 CAFC Maplecreeks Back to Black Tom Hawley
57 FC AFC Lars Wing N' A Prayer Bob Larsen
58 Triple Creek's Gunslinger Phyllis McGinn
59 The Tin Knocker's Special Len Rentel




QUALIFYING - 47
1 Hardscrabble Dementia Rick Roberts
2 Waterdog's Hidden in the Marsh Davis Arthur
3 Triple Creek's Gunslinger Phyllis McGinn
4 Topbrass Caleb Connie Cleveland
5 Miss Teal Dick Ronalter
6 Nordais Northcreek Nell Patti Roberts
7 Betterhalf's Super Surprise Davis Arthur
8 Top Brass Wing & a Prayer Darlene Houlthan
9 CK's Blue Velvet Mark Mosher
10 Beaverdam's Big Bertha Patti Roberts
11 Light Farm Highland Sassylass Jennifer Adsit
12 Blue Spring's Frequent Flyer W. L. Thompson or Diane Twesten
13 Coppertop's Abigaile Alert Kate Simonds
14 High Tech Terragator Ed Forry
15 Truline's Volator Davis Arthur
16 CH Kaydin's Sabine Whirlwind JH Priscilla Johnson
17 Wingover's Pedro II Mark Mosher
18 Blackwater Cassie's Lil Tigress Jeff or Joyce Shaw
19 Diamond Brook's VL Earl MH Rod Mack
20 Duso's Nirvana Quest *** Brenda Lokey
21 Highland Wish Upon a Star MH Marshall Richard
22 Daisey's Lily Yellow Rose SH W.L. Thompson
23 Days End First Flight Alan Pleasant
24 Westwind Ms Katahdin Wendy Shepard Chisholm
25 CH Freezer's Quail Run T-K-O-Punch Patti Roberts or Maggie Hoagland
26 Black Rivers Bad Medicine Alan Pleasant
27 Peakebrook's Got the Tricks Cindy Donahey
28 Truline's Miss Twinkle Toes Davis Arthur
29 Call Me Chena Mark Mosher
30 Wynflat L'Homme Arm? Becky Whitmeyer
31 Bleu Blaze of Sleepy Hollow W. L. Thompson
32 Real Gold Wraith Hi-Ki Diva Nick Staszko
33 CK's Rabbit Rabbit Rabbit Mark Mosher
34 CK's Pulp Fiction Ketchup Alan Pleasant
35 Cedarpond's Duso Bodhisattva *** Brenda Lokey
36 Lt. Farm Green Mountain Gold Marshall Richard
37 J.J.'s The Full Monty MH Tim Mueller
38 The Weekend Warrior Patti Roberts
39 CK's Brutus Mark Mosher
40 Topbrass Rugby's Redtail MH Carey Phillips
41 Croppers Hit & Run Newt Cropper
42 Dashwoods Second Chance Alan Pleasant
43 D's Hooligan Hank W. L. Thompson or Diane Twesten
44 Island Creeks Navy Seal Patti Roberts
45 Sommit's Jackson at River's Edge Alex Abraham
46 Hardscrabble Blowin in the Wind Duncan Christie
47 Broad Reach Devil Made Me Do It Alan Pleasant



DERBY - 20
1 Cowboy Up II Chad O'Brien
2 CK's Nero Mark Mosher
3 Cordwood-Cabin Kiah William Preston
4 Brandy Sings the Blues Ellis Ibbotson
5 Beaverwood's Black Powder Robert Meier
6 Way-Da-Go Call of the Wild John or Martha Russell
7 Good Idea's Holy Cow Alan Pleasant
8 Up in Smoke II Van Ames
9 Dead River Decoy Mark Mosher
10 Cropper's Tess Pilot Newt Cropper
11 Castlerunchester of Sweethall David Barrow
12 Folly Cove's Cosmic Charlee Ginny Sislane
13 Captain's Tow Line Dan Rice
14 CK Lucy in Sky with Diamonds Mark Mosher
15 Nick of Time Koal John Russell
16 Grouse of Drakes Bay Ronnie LaDuke
17 Castlebays Robber Barron Patti Roberts
18 Winifox Sun Devil Ginny Sislane
19 Northstar's Ruby Dave Laskey
20 Topbrass Caleb Connie Cleveland


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

LabLady said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> Let me know how Sinner does.
> Vikki


OK Vikki...will do. 



> Is this her first Q?


Yes, 1st of a bunch between now and the end of September.


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

*LCFT*

Hey Jeff,
Thanks!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brandon (Jan 5, 2004)

Wow? Alan picked up Banner? Or maybe Scott picked up Alan? Good to see!


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Any results?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

JBlack said:


> Any results?


I only have the results for the Derby and Qualifying 
That I marshaled. I never saw the other stakes.
Derby-
1st place John Russell with #15 Nick of time Koal
2nd place Mark Mosher with #9 Dead River Decoy
3rd place Ronnie LaDuke with #15 Grouse of Drakes Bay

Qualifying-
1st place Phyllis McGinn with #3 Triple Creeks Gunslinger
2nd place Alan Pleasant with #26 Black Rivers Bad Medicine
3rd place Jeff or Joyce Shaw with #18 Blackwater Cassies Lil Tigress
4th place Duncan Christie with #46 Hardscrabble Blowin in the wind
RJ Alan Pleasant with #42 Dashwoods Second Chance
Jams #40, #23, #9.

Here is John Russell in the holding blind at Derby

Here is Alan Pleasant with dog 47 at the Q Jeff T's dog

Here is what they were all hoping to take home

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

THE RESULTS FOR THE OPEN:

1st-AFC OTCH TOPBRASS ASCENDING ELIJAH UD......CONNIE CLEVELAND
2ND- FC AFC OTCH LAW ABIDING EZRA UD............CONNIE CLEVELAND
3RD- FC AFC GOOD IDEA'S WHOA NELLIE ...............KEN NEIL
4TH- PLEASANT RIVER WHITE WING.................ALAN PLEASANT

DONT HAVE ALL THE JAMS BUT I KNOW THAT GATES , COOPER,CONNIE CLEVELAND, CATE, ROWDY ALL GOT JAMS...SORRY IF I MISSED ANY....

THE RESULTS FOR THE AMATEUR:

1ST- FC AFC GOOD IDEA'S WHOA NELLIE..........KEN NEIL
2ND- THE TIN KNOCKERS SPECIAL..........LEN RENTEL
3RD- POZZYS HI-RIDGE ROLLER............PETE SIMONDS
4TH- FC AFC OTCH LAW ABIDING EZRA UD........CONNIE CLEVELAND
RJ-WAQUOIT BAYS TOOL MAN........LEN RENTEL
JAMS-NOT SURE OF ALL OF THEM BUT .....DUDLEY MILLIKIN,TOM HAWLEY, KATE SIMONDS DOTTIE METCALF GOT 2 JAMS 


IN THE DERBY ALL I KNOW IS THAT JOHN RUSSELL WON THE DERBY...SORRY NO INFO ON QUAL.....
________
Ford xm falcon specifications


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> Here is Alan Pleasant with dog 47 at the Q Jeff T's dog


Thanks Ken!

Can you tell if the other dog in the pic is heading for the flyer or the memory bird? (trying to visualize the setup)

Jeff


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey Jeff-
Dog is heading for the long retired memory bird that is directly behind that triangle tuft of goldenrod. Flyer station is not in photo, to handlers right. Many dogs fell off the hill to the right, never busting through the goldenrod and becoming lost in "the trap". The no-mans land between the flyer station and the long bird in the right top of the photo. This was a straight up double, no blind, for the first series of the Q. All the handlers were at first very happy saying "Just a double and no blind for the first series" Then as the wonderful bird placement of Mitch Brown came to be realized by all and the test started to eat up dogs the gallery gave the test the nick name, "The Trap" Like on another thread about natural marks. This setup not only was unlike any other I have seen on this field. It let the dogs ether mark, or not. And if they did not, and ran to the place that dogs like to run to, then they were lost and between the marks. It was very cool!!!
Ken Bora


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

*LCFT*

Hey Ken,
It was nice to meet you over the weekend and just wanted to let you know what a well organized trial you guys put on. We also had a lot of fun running the tests that Mitch and Lisa set up. Tess was the one who got the standing ovation on the land marks!!!! 8) 8) 8) 
It was a long drive home but well worth coming up to. BEAUTIFUL country up there. Now if I can convience Jeff to move....


----------



## quailhtrnc (Feb 25, 2005)

Ken, 

I have to ask, What are the bottles, what is the photo on the front and what is in them??

Thanks for this post and your other on the set-ups. Really helps us newbies to understand the game.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

quailhtrnc said:


> Ken,
> 
> I have to ask, What are the bottles, what is the photo on the front and what is in them??
> 
> Thanks for this post and your other on the set-ups. Really helps us newbies to understand the game.


The bottles are for the 1st - 4th place and reserve jam and two for the judges. They are maple syrup that I make. The label has Pow on it this year. I put the photo of a dog that did well handled by a club member or local person on the label.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

That's SWEET! HPW


----------

